# Building 2 180's



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Boxes took about 30 min to make. 
They are glued and screwed with 2" drywall screws.
6'x2'x2'
3/4" Plywood.










To be continued...


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

opcorn:

Always enjoy following your DIY posts.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks, I'll be taking apart an old perfectly good 125 to use as glass for these. The bottom pane of glass will go into storage untill the fish room can handle a third 180... I made a stand a while ago for two 180's but it's loaded with a 30, 2 29's 3 20H and the donor 125... There's still fish in the 125 and wil be for a couple of weeks...


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

If you need some muscle anytime pm me. I'm on winter layoff for 2 more months


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Dave, I was able to carry the boxes myself... Might be a different story once the glass is in though! LOL

I just took them out to the shed...


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Are plywood tanks lighter than regular tanks? I want a big tank, but have no idea how to move a 300+ Lb tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

RRasco said:


> Are plywood tanks lighter than regular tanks? I want a big tank, but have no idea how to move a 300+ Lb tank.


Well, the answers are in your signature!

But to answer the real question it would depend on how big of a plywood tank you'd want to build. These 180's are lighter than glass but not as light as acrylic...

I personally would not build anything larger than say a 240 out of plywood without some kind of structural support. Then, the tank would become rather heavy... There's just to many variables to answer correctly.

Let's narrow it down, How big of a tank do you want? Keep in mind if you plan to move it it's got to fit through a door or a window...


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I want at least a 125, but I really want to get something big enough to satisfy me for a while, like a 150, 180, 210, or 225. I was looking at the weight of tanks online, 338lb for a 150 or 180. Me and my brother moved my 110 tall (no idea how, we're both scrawny) and its supposed to weigh 228lb dry. I couldn't imagine what another 100lbs feels like on top of that.

I could always get my dad to help me, but he'll just give me sh1t for buying another tank. He thinks I'm crazy as it is.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, we're all a little crazy...

Something as small as you want would definately weigh less than an all glass tank.

I shutter to think what my 1200 weighs... too bad it's a permanent part of my house and we'll never know! :lol:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

What kinda glue? 

-Ryan


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Interior/exterior wood glue. I keep things simple...


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey gramps!!! Glad to see you're back at it :thumb:

Definitely making quick progress w/them. What are we using to seal them up?

Good luck w/the 125 deconstruct. It's always a PITA to take these things apart, especially w/o chipping the edges of the glass :?

PS:
*RRasco*
A plywood 180G should weigh less than that 110 Tall that you all moved. I was able to move my plywood 180 by myself a few years back, which i remember being much lighter than the 5' 110 glass tank that I have running right now. Anyway, if you're really THAT scrawny you could always send me a pm and I'd be willing to help you all out.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You're so kind useless.... :roll:

I'll be sealing with pond armor.


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

Cool **** as always. :thumb:


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

imusuallyuseless said:


> *RRasco*
> A plywood 180G should weigh less than that 110 Tall that you all moved. I was able to move my plywood 180 by myself a few years back, which i remember being much lighter than the 5' 110 glass tank that I have running right now. Anyway, if you're really THAT scrawny you could always send me a pm and I'd be willing to help you all out.


LOL. Thanks, I may take you up on that offer.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Seems like that stuff is pretty spendy. Buying a fresh batch or is that leftovers?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

No, I'll get more... I do have a little but not much...

So far this project has cost me $0.00

The tank was even free... which is why I'm going this...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmph, and here I thought you were building a homemade 360


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks that way from the pic doesn't it LOL


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes? lol


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

awesome! now i get to follow this build from the start. i must have asked you this before but what was the problem with drylock on cement board?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The problem was me. I had temporrarily nailed the back wall down on the original 800. When I made it into 1500 gallons I discovered Only one nail in the back wall. One....... And that's where it failed... Back bottom seam... Dumb... BUT everything happens for a reason, because of that mistake my tank is now bigger! :lol:


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

Where r u at with this build TFG??


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

BigDaddyK said:


> Where r u at with this build TFG??


Same place.  Actually the boxes have been moved out to the barn...

BUT! I just emptied the donor 125 of fish just a few minutes ago...


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

SWEEEET... I'll be watching 8)


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

BigDaddyK said:


> SWEEEET... I'll be watching 8)


 And me, the start of a TFG thread got to be worth watching :drooling:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL, I just hope I've got time to get this rolling.... I've got some really cool fish coming....


----------



## rmiller (Feb 26, 2011)

I hope so too. I have an area of my house planned to convert to a fish room (who needs a dining room right?) I think wood tanks would be my best option but I have know idea where to start. I'll be watching.


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The assembly of these were very easy. Now I say that but I do this every day. The hardest thing for someone to do that's not "experienced" would be the plunge cut with the circular saw.

The front and back piece are exactly the same size. The bottom and left and right are the same width. Therefore the front and back were nailed into place with a trim gun so they could easily be straightened. Then screwed into place every four or five inches... Pre drilled mind you... It was also glued together.

If you need more detail on the actual box construction I can and will provide it. I'd just need to go out to the barn to take some close up shots of it.


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

OK.. so I have a question. I'm not saying I'm right either but why put the front and back on the outside of the bottom. Why not mount the Front and Back on Top of the Bottom of the tank? Is the theory that the screws would be stronger holding the tank "in" as opposed to holding the front and back "down" ??

I know your gluing the tank too so that eliminates that concern of the screws shearing under the load of the water pressure.

I could be WAY off here like I said just questions. I know you've built more than I've even thought about.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've done it both ways... honestly it shouldn't matter either way... This project just happened to yeild the best use of the material is all...


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

oh... :lol: OK then


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> The hardest thing for someone to do that's not "experienced" would be the plunge cut with the circular saw.


Actually, figuring out what a plunge cut is might actually be harder!!! :lol:

Pond armor? Not going to try that black rubber cement from that thread I showed you? You got all excited by it as I remember, or where you thinking more sump for that stuff?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll shoot video of a plunge cut.... it'll be easier that way! LOL

As for the black stuff... It doesn't work. They sent me a gallon to play with... Not impressed...

These will have pond armor.


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

TFG I've never read a thread where you considered Epoxy/West Systems. Why??


----------



## rmiller (Feb 26, 2011)

The plunge cut wouldn't he to hard. I know what that is. I have very limited wondering skills. I mostly have metal working skills and plastic working skills and ninja skills, sorry I had too. I would love to se a step by step video of how to build a wood tank as well as a sump pump system.

I told my husband last night about this thread to which he replied I thought you wanted fish not to learn to sew. So I explained what a thread was then he got kind of excited about possibly building one for me.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

BigDaddyK said:


> TFG I've never read a thread where you considered Epoxy/West Systems. Why??


Lets just say I've got a good relationship with pond armor :wink:



rmiller said:


> The plunge cut wouldn't he to hard. I know what that is. I have very limited wondering skills. I mostly have metal working skills and plastic working skills and ninja skills, sorry I had too. I would love to se a step by step video of how to build a wood tank as well as a sump pump system.
> 
> I told my husband last night about this thread to which he replied I thought you wanted fish not to learn to sew. So I explained what a thread was then he got kind of excited about possibly building one for me.


Now that's funny right there! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

OK so Pond Armor then how does silicon like it?? Obviously you've made something work but is it just pressure that's doing most of the work or is there a real bond that happens with silicon and Pond Armor?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Silicone seems to bond just fine, all you need to do is sand the pond armor a little first...


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

good to know. I'm going to try a 240 soon before I attempt the 870 I've been planning. what about fumes?? for the 240 I don't think it'd matter much as I can seal it outside but the 870 will be a totally different story.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

there's zero fumes with pond armor


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

this may be dumb ? but what is pond armor,and how is it applied,like paint etc thanks 18fisher


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.pondarmor.com/


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

zero fumes... hmmmmmmm 

btw excellent referal there TFG read your customer comment on the pond armor site... well said..


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

3 pages and 1 build picture?!!?  :lol:

Edit: New Page!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

GTZ ,I didnt want to be the first to say that opcorn:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: What? You didn't think I noticed that? LOL

Funny thing is I'm coming home thursday and will be home for four days... Hanging drywall!

I haven't even ordered the pond armor yet! LOL


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh drywall how I hate thee. Doing mud and tape tomorrow :?


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks for the link cool stuff,how many coats do you put on the wood thks 18fisher


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

initially I will make a wash using denatured alcohol. The wash will soak into the wood, then within 24 hrs I'll do the top coat... Then within 24rs of the top coat I will inspect for any missed spots and repair.

From working with this stuff and putting on a couple of seminars with it I've come to realize that it's very very easy to work with if you can get it hot. So I soak the cans in a bucket of hot water for a half hour or so before using it... If not it's the consistency of peanut butter making it difficult to work with...

I'll be using paint brushes for the entire application process.

One part hardener two parts product...

For the wash its one part hardener/one part denatured alcohol and two parts product.

I've learned all of these tricks from Butch at pond armor. He spent over an hour on the phone with me before I ever gave the company one penny...

I'm not advertising for them just incredibly impressed with the product and the customer service... I suppose I should write a review for the company for this forum eh...


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

are you going with blue pond armor again??


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

No, probably black...


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

plunge cut video?


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

I really want to stick with black... not sure if it'll be too dark. Considering "Tan" from Pond Armor but not sold on it yet


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've already done a black tank, turned out nice...

Plunge cut video= having time to do so... :lol:


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

TFG I'm not looking to Hijack your thread... you stated earlier that 240 is the largest you'd go with just plywood. I'm thinking on a 265g. The reasoning behind it is to allow a bigger window.. I want to go with 27" glass as opposed to 24" glass. Do you really think that the extra 3" is gonna make the difference? I'd be bracing the top as you look to be doing on these tanks.

thnx for your input


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm sure it'd be fine.


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

updates pls,pics im very interesred in doing this myself


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I havn't done anything since making the boxes...


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

seems as if you are teasing the eager fish hobbyist with your one picture post :lol: should of waited till you could post several for there likings :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Should of, but what fun would that be? When I built the 800 they told to post as it went... I'm doing the same here.... LOL


----------

